
What's new in Textastic 3.0 - shawndumas
http://feedback.textasticapp.com/topic/61492-whats-new-in-textastic-30/
======
tbeseda
Really nice. Going with the tmtheme support is smart. Sublime Text does this,
too.

Now, if only it had support for git, so I could sync with a remote, even
deploy to Heroku...

